# Bandit (Baby Galah)



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Its been a while since I last post... but anyway... I would like to introduce you to Bandit, my baby Galah. I've had him for a month and 3 weeks now. He is 6 months and 3 weeks old. Despite his young age he was unfortunately a rescue (he has had a bad start to life  )

He is my first rescue bird, and was on deaths door when we were given him. A lady handed him into us at work (we buy, sell and take in birds people can no longer care for; whether it be from age, money issues, or even they don't have time for the birds, or or other reasons). She bought him in wrapped in towel. He was sick, and so skinny (pretty much just feathers, skin and bones - his keel showed through his feathers!) and we weren't sure he was going to make it through the day. We talked to the lady... but he wasn't her bird, and taken from a bad home (no food, dirty water, afraid of people, not too bad though). 

Fortunately he did make it, and the next day we took him to the vet. Despite his incredibly bad condition he had no other illnesses or diseases apart from diarrhea. He came back to work with us and remained in isolation and on special medication (an immune booster and stuff for the diarrhea) for a month before coming home with me. He was still thin... but wasn't life threatening.

Since I don't have any other birds (issues happened where I remain separated from my other birds  ), he was my only bird, and I've been able devote my time at home to him. I did let him out of his new cage 3 weeks after he was home... and it was immediately obvious he'd never been outside a cage in his life. Carpet was terrifying (I had to put a big piece of wood on the floor for a week) and one wing was clipped - fortunately he didn't try flying, but did flap a lot. He wouldn't come near me, but there were no freak outs (I'd been looking after him - at work we decided one person was better than multiple seeing to him) 

However in the recent 3 weeks he has made a complete tun around  I just figured letting him come me and letting him set the pace would work best. He became very curious in an incredibly short amount of time, and was coming up to me within a week and a half! Carpet is no longer terrifying and he knows what toys are now for! He even let me touch him today! (He does also come onto shoulders)  It's amazing how far he's come in only 3 weeks! However, he is still a little thin and I'm the only one that may get anywhere near him, or think of putting hands near him... 

But work on that can come later...

Sorry for a long post, but I wanted to share Bandit's story


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

The part on not being too bad was for his fear of humans


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awwww! He's adorable! Thanks for sharing your story and giving him a forever home!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

It was telling me one image was missing and the other wouldn't load...


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Awwww! He's adorable! Thanks for sharing your story and giving him a forever home!


Thank you he says (while removing a phone case) and he will remain with me


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Raix,

Bandit is beautiful and I hope he continues to make a good recovery both physically and mentally. It makes me so sad when animals are mistreated and I'm glad Bandit has been given a chance with you. Wishing you both a long and happy life together


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bandit is gorgeous!  I'm glad you took him in and he is thriving under your care, it's clear you have been doing an excellent job with him and hopefully soon he will reach an healthy amount of weight.
Best of luck with your little Bandit!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Hi Raix,
> 
> Bandit is beautiful and I hope he continues to make a good recovery both physically and mentally. It makes me so sad when animals are mistreated and I'm glad Bandit has been given a chance with you. Wishing you both a long and happy life together





aluz said:


> Bandit is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you both  and we're hoping his recovery keeps going the way it is. Hopefully he will remain with me for a long time


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm glad that Bandit has found his forever home with you! It sounds like you are starting to share a great bond. I hope that he keeps up his progress! Thank you for rescuing a bird.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bandit is a beautiful bird, and he is so lucky to have found a home with you. I hope he continues to improve, and I'm sure he will as your bond grows stronger. He will always be grateful to you for saving his life, and that's a relationship he will never forget. 
I would love to hear more about him soon! 
Great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good job, and bless you for rescuing him....


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Today I was able to give him some head scratches







No good photos though... But here are some other photos of him (one I had to use flash in so it looks dark)


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

His got sharp nails though... I just got a good-ish photo of a head scratch...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

So so cute! Gosh I'd love to have a galah <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have no idea how I missed your thread to begin with but I want to say it's wonderful that you've taken Bandit in and made such great progress with him already! :hug:

Karma to you for rescuing him and giving him a safe and loving forever home!*


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so happy... yesterday and today he started talking! I didn't really know if he would or not... and I wasn't too bothered by it... but as of today he says 3 words!








He's not too clear... but he says 'hello', 'ome' (supposed to be come) and 'andit' (supposed to be Bandit)
He also prefers head scratches over sunflower seeds as well


----------

